# Excel Monatsplan erstellen?



## AperfectCircle (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verzweifel gerade an einem Excel Problem. Ich hoffe ich bin damit hier richtig und finde jemanden der da helfen kann.

Ich habe eine Tabelle in der ich in Spalte A namen untereinander habe. (Ca 200).
In den folgenden Spalten (B,C,D etc) ist das gesamte jahr aufgelistet. 01,02,03 etc. 

In Spalte B habe ich also den ersten Januar. 

Es dreht sich in dieser tabelle um einen Bereitschaftsplan. Der Name der am 1. Jan bereitschaft hat bekommt ein X in die Spalte B. 

Diesen Plan möchte ich jetzt monatlich in einer anderen Registerkarte darstellen, und zwar in folgender Form:

Bereitschaftsplan Januar:

01 - Name1
02 - Name2
03 - Name3
04 - Name4
etc.

wobei sich die Namen jeweis auf den namen beziehen der ein x eingetragen hat. (also für den 01 in Spalte B für den 02 in Spalte C etc)

Hab schon vieles versucht, oft bin ich auf SVERWEIS gestoßen aber ich komme auf keinen grünen zweig. 

Vor allem weil ich eine lösung brauche die man 365 mal "Excel like" runterkopieren kann.

Für ideen/anregungen war ich selten so dankbar

Gruß APerfectCircle


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habem wäre ggf. Pivottabellen das Richtige ...

Schau mal hier:
http://www.controllingportal.de/Fachinfo/Excel-Tipps/Pivot-Tabellen-nutzen.html
http://www.controllingportal.de/Fachinfo/Excel-Tipps/Flexible-Diagramme-mit-Pivot-Tabellen.html

oder  nach "Excel Pivot", da kommen sehr viele weitere Beispiele 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## AperfectCircle (26. Mai 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort ^^

Pivottabellen habe ich auch schon mal gelesen. Leider kenne ich mich damit garnicht aus. Hatte gehofft ich komme drum herum ^^


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,

viel Erfahrung habe ich damit auch noch nicht, aber hier solltest Du alles Wissenswerte finden :
http://www.google.de/search?as_q=Ex...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## AperfectCircle (26. Mai 2010)

bin grade dabei mich in diesen Pivot kram reinzuwursteln. das scheint auch auf jeden fall zu funktionieren nur bin ich bisher zu blöd damit umzugehen. 

Jemand der mir da tips geben kann wie ich hier zum ziel komme?


----------



## AperfectCircle (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab eine lösung gefunden.

Wenn auch über einen umweg. 

Zunächst nicht untereinander, sondern nebeneinander.

=VERWEIS("X";BEREICH-X;BEREICH-NAMEN)

Dieser verweis lässt sich entlang der spalten kopieren, sodass man das Jahr verteilt komplett gefüllt hat. 

Dann nurnoch ins andere Format übertragen.


----------

